# YCS100H and YCS100H2?



## dmcphee07Si (Dec 20, 2008)

Whats the difference between the YCS100H and YCS100H2? Any pros or cons to them? Do they Sound the same and just look different? I am looking at trying one out, whats the best way to get a metal tone out of one?


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Not sure if there's any difference between them other than the color of the face plate. I have the original version.

Getting a "metal" tone depends on what you mean. For a Metallica-ish vibe I have mine set up as follows on channel 2:

gain: 2:00-2:30
vol: 3:00
boost in
treb: 2:30
mid: 3:00
bass: 3:00
modern out
scoop in
pres: 1:30-2:00
res: 1:00

A few notes:
- power tubes replaced with 6L6's
- pre-amp tubes replaced with new stock Tung-Sols & Mullard RI's
- running closed back 2x12 with V30's

I use this setup with my Ibanez RG with EMG81/85 & a Floyd & it kicks ass. 

With my SG's or a Les Paul or any fixed bridge guitar with more "thump" this sounds like mud...it's just too bottom heavy.


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

I was riffing on the YCS100 (not the H2) last weekend, and the second and first channels each could do a really great metal tone, with the second being better for rhythm and the first for leads (duh.)

Traynor revised the circuit and changed the cosmetics a bit to come out with the H2. I forget entirely why... maybe overheating or something? They're supposed to be more reliable, I think, but I've never heard of a single issue with a YCS100, and now that the H2's available, the originals are several hundred bucks cheaper, but they still sound just as good as they did.


----------

